# Signed OTA update



## m.ksy (Nov 5, 2011)

Hello! I had an idea to collect all the official updates in one place, create an own collection. But I need only *signed zip*-update(*not sbf*), which come by the air and stored in the folder */cache*. Now I have three versions of the firmware:

```
<br />
Blur_Version.2.3.340.MB810.Verizon.en.US.zip<br />
Blur_Version.4.5.596.MB810.Verizon.en.US.zip<br />
Blur_Version.4.5.621.MB810.Verizon.en.US.zip<br />
```
I know that there are versions:

```
<br />
Blur_Version.2.3.151.MB810.Verizon.en.US.zip<br />
Blur_Version.2.3.320.MB810.Verizon.en.US.zip<br />
Blur_Version.2.3.340.MB810.Verizon.en.US.zip<br />
Blur_Version.4.5.588.MB810.Verizon.en.US.zip<br />
Blur_Version.4.5.596.MB810.Verizon.en.US.zip<br />
Blur_Version.4.5.602.MB810.Verizon.en.US.zip<br />
Blur_Version.4.5.605.MB810.Verizon.en.US.zip<br />
Blur_Version.4.5.621.MB810.Verizon.en.US.zip<br />
```
I would appreciate if someone will share the other versions that you have.


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

I believe the ones you have listed below were leaks and not released OTA.


----------

